# Geekvape L200 Classic



## Rob Fisher (12/12/22)

For those that have been waiting for a dual 21700 mod, the waiting is over!







GEEKVAPE L200 Classic


Geekvape, as one of the worldwide best vapor brands, produces vape innovation and creates best user experience for e-cigarette industry. From starter kits to the most durable vape mods to leakproof cloud-maker tanks, vape a healthy life with Geekvape.




www.geekvape.com

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/12/22)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/22)

Battery life for days

Imagine this powering my little Evod

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/22)

Gotta love Todd
he is so funny

near the end he says he has to go lie down with a Nic rush
Silver for him, lol

jokes aside, this seems like an excellent desk vape - I like it
4400mah - beautiful
(im thinking batt life not power)

thanks for sharing the video @Rob Fisher

edit - I think it’s not 4400, it’s 8400mah. 4200 per 21700 cell
must be that

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (13/12/22)

Silver said:


> Gotta love Todd
> he is so funny
> 
> near the end he says he has to go lie down with a Nic rush
> ...


You and I could pop a pair of Samsung 50E's in one of these babies, (_they're only 9.8A Cells, but at under 72 Watts, a pair of these would be on the mark_), and at 5000mAh a cell ... we'd vape for a week and some

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Silver (13/12/22)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> You and I could pop a pair of Samsung 50E's in one of these babies, (_they're only 9.8A Cells, but at under 72 Watts, a pair of these would be on the mark_), and at 5000mAh a cell ... we'd vape for a week and some



now you talking!
this is my kind of desk vape

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger (13/12/22)

Pussy's that is my kind of tittie pocket vape

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

